# Spooked Fish



## Dennis (Feb 9, 2003)

I have had africans in NJ for over 15 yrs. Irecently moved to Fl and set up new tanks (55g-30g)
When I had them in NJ they would swim all around me when I had my hand in the Tank. In Fl I have had them for 6 mos. and every time someone comes into the rm. they go into the rocks and hide. They only come out to eat. What's up? anyone else have this problem? I'm beginning to think there's something in this FL water that effects their brains? Help :-?


----------



## James Carl (Nov 23, 2010)

Thom has been sniffing around our mounted fish on the floor for days. Weeks. Finally hung it on wall. Thom will NOT come out from behind the couch or the bedroom. He watched us hang the fish. I don't understand. Help?


----------



## CatCityGary (Nov 3, 2010)

Funny I had a very similar thing happen to me recently. Used to be like little puppies when I would walk up to the tank they were almost jumping out with excitement. Then just over this past week its hard to even see them in the tank. On thanksgiving day someone asked me why I didn't put fish in my tank. 
Water conditions were fine. But I did notice that the water was cold when I tested it. Living in the desert I don't use heaters very much. We recently went through a cold spell and noticed that the tank wasn't as warm as it should be. I've slowly cranked it up to 80. But still the fish are scared to death of me when I walk up to the tank.


----------



## fatcat660 (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine are kinda doing the same thing. I did just rearange the rocks a couple of weeks ago so I think that is part of the reason. Funny thing is when I do my water changes the labs are all around my hand and syphon (SP). :fish:


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine are just like your labs all over my hands and syphon... :lol: I've come close to sucking one out once.... silly fish!! I've only a couple of times had them hide or stay at the bottom and I discovered that the tank was too cold...other than that they are all at the front top of the tanks excited to see if I'm going to feed or not... I love it always happy to see me :wink:


----------



## minterno (Sep 24, 2010)

i find after a waterchange mine hide for a bit also,and everytime i pass the tank they all dive for cover but yet everytime i stand up in my room they are all like puppies,up to the front looking for food


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I'm beginning to think there's something in this FL water that effects their brains?*

It`s not just your fish..
Any trip in a car, anywhere lets you know..
Yes, there is something in the water here that turns us all into goofballs.


----------

